# Man Charged With Attacking Pregnant Woman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lowell Victim Expected To Survive Beating With Wooden Club

*BOSTON -- *Police said they arrested and charged a Lowell man Thursday night after getting a call for help concerning a pregnant woman assaulted on Powell Street.

Officers said they arrived at 110 Powell St. about 9:45 p.m. to find a 28-year-old pregnant female lying on the bathroom floor of the apartment.

The victim was barely conscious and had visible injuries over her body consistent with blunt trauma, police said, and they could not determine how many months pregnant she was.

The victim was taken via medical helicopter to Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston where she was expected to survive.

Full Story:
Man Charged With Attacking Pregnant Woman - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------

